# vegetarianism and yogurt



## danik (Apr 2, 2001)

I have been transitioning to a vegetarian diet. I love most of the soy and rice alternatives I have been eating. One thing I have not been able to find a reasonable substitute for is my yogurt. I need the Acidophilus in my diet. I eat flavored Yoplait every day, on occasion I also eat plain or vanilla Dannon with Granola...yummy! I tried a soy substitute once for the flavored yogurt and YUCK, didn't like it at all! I don't remember the brand but I hope that someone may be able to help me if there are any brands that offer a tasty alternative?


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2001)

I know this is an old message, but hopefully this helps! I eat Silk yogurt by White Wave. I think it's a pretty good substitute for the real thing, and it also has alot of calcium which is a bonus. It comes in many flavors (I like straw-banana) and you can find it at any health food store such as Wild Oats or Whole Foods.


----------



## danik (Apr 2, 2001)

Thanks for the input. I tried the White Wavem although I don't know that it was the Silk. I also tried a different flavor, but it tasted like I was eating a multivitamin!I'll try again. I have my diet down to a vegan plan, but I do miss a good yogurt with granola!


----------

